# Looking for a Home theater receiver+DVD combo



## atul (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello friends,

I am a new member of this group and I am looking for some help in selecting a home theater receiver and DVD player combo along with amplifier. I have a very old Bose Lifestyle 30 series home theater system and the media player is not functioning properly. I am thinking of replacing this with a suitable alternative that will work with the Jewel Cube speakers and the Acoustimass Module. 

My first question is - Is it possible to reuse the Jewel Cube speakers and the Acoustimass Module with a receiver+DVD player and amplifier of a different brand?

If the answer is yes, then can you suggest something in the range of USD 500 to USD 1000?

I am located in India and mostly listen to Indian classical music. 

Atul.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

You definitely cannot use the acoustimass module as your subwoofer. If you call Bose support-very nice tech support team- they will tell u that you cannot use your Bose cubes. 
Audio experts will tell you it is worth a try to use them with a new receiver. Visit Bose to see their speaker only packages. Also Bose does trade ins with upgrades. 
Still, i would go with a Yamaha rx 671 receiver.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I would highly recommend the Onkyo HTS-9400THX from Accessoriesforless.com, where they are selling it for half price. The sound quality from those systems is miles better than BOSE. As for a Blu-ray player, consider a PS4 or an *OPPO BDP-103.*


----------



## ilok (Jul 20, 2013)

Anything with at least Audyssey XT is good.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

ilok said:


> Anything with at least Audyssey XT is good.



Remember since he's got a Bose lifestyle system, his budget must include new speakers. Almost anything with Audysdsey XT will probably bust his budget. You're better off spending 80% of the budget on speakers, then worry about better sounding amplification with modern features on down the road.


----------

